# Irwin 28, 1974 Hull Number



## I28'74OldSalt (Apr 3, 2018)

Recently became the third owner of "Old Salt", a 1974 Irwin 28 that will be sailing on Lake Norman where it has been since new. Previous owner(s) registered the boat in NC with hull number '28211'. That now is no longer acceptable by NC Wildlife Resources (or the insurance company). I asked Gene Gammon about 1974 serial number 28211 and he said the HIN was not required when the boat was built. Other sources indicate that HIN is required after Nov 1, 1972.
If there are other 1974 Irwin 28 owners out there with a serial near 28211, can you please tell me the month of manufacture of your boat, and what you are using for a hull identification number. Thanks
Old Salt


----------



## PaulW (May 3, 2021)

I28'74OldSalt said:


> Recently became the third owner of "Old Salt", a 1974 Irwin 28 that will be sailing on Lake Norman where it has been since new. Previous owner(s) registered the boat in NC with hull number '28211'. That now is no longer acceptable by NC Wildlife Resources (or the insurance company). I asked Gene Gammon about 1974 serial number 28211 and he said the HIN was not required when the boat was built. Other sources indicate that HIN is required after Nov 1, 1972.
> If there are other 1974 Irwin 28 owners out there with a serial near 28211, can you please tell me the month of manufacture of your boat, and what you are using for a hull identification number. Thanks
> Old Salt


Sorry, this is long after the fact and way off topic... but I own a 1974 Mark II with a very old Volvo Penta MB10A gas inboard which I'm thinking of replacing with an outboard. How is the outboard working out for your boat? What HP and manufacture? Any advice appreciated.
P.S. HIN on my title starts XYM28360... if that helps at all


----------

